
Show HN: Branch Bookkeeper – Here’s how we stopped racing to merge on master - maxcanna
https://branch-bookkeeper.com
======
maxcanna
At work we use rebase to have a super clean, linear history of master. You can
merge only if you are aligned with master, otherwise you must rebase first. It
worked perfectly for our small team at the time, but then growth came: with
tens of developers working on the same repo it rapidly became a nightmare.
With several devs ready to merge their work at the same time, races to be the
first were the norm. When you lost you had to rebase, handle conflict maybe,
and wait for CI again while staring at the GitHub page: a huge productivity
killer.

That’s why we built Branch Bookkeeper: a simple queue management system to
handle merge order. What started as a user script in our browsers is now a
full fledged GitHub app, we used it internally for years already.

Today, we are opening it to everyone!

What about you? Did you experience similar problem? How did you solve it? Let
us know

